# What if Amazon falls on hard times?



## gglass99 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am very pleased to have received my Kindle from my wife for Christmas. I recently completed my MBA and now I have time to read the books I want to read and the Kindle is really addicting. 

Here is my question, with the tough economic times and many companies going under, hypothetically, what would happen with the Kindle if Amazon hit hard times and folded. Has anyone else given any thought to this. I know there are various ways to get content to the Kindle, but it would certainly lose much of the best features. I just wanted to hear others thoughts on this. Thanks Jerry


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure we need to worry about that:

Updated 6:53 PM.PT, Thu, December. 25, 2008

SEATTLE - Online retailer Amazon.com Inc. called this holiday season its "best ever," saying Friday that it saw a 17 percent increase in orders on its busiest day — a rare piece of good news in a season that has been far from merry for most ...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

If Amazon does fold, we'll likely lose Whispernet, books from Amazon (obviously), and be left with the out of copyright books and converting from other formats for any e-book sellers left surviving. It's always possible other e-book sellers or publishers would continue selling Kindle files, but I suppose it's unlikely.

It's always the risk you take with buying a gadget that's mostly linked to a single company. Of course, if Apple folded, the same would be true of iPods/iTunes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

So the key here is keep hiting that one click button.  As long as we keep buying and they keep managing the compnay well, there will be no problems.

>click<


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can always back up the books you buy from Amazon on your computer.  If you have more than one Kindle, keep the downloads for each separate.  

The loss of the Kindle store on Amazon would be bad, but not catastrophic.  With luck, by the time that happened, there would be many other sources of books for the Kindle.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I assume someone would program a converter to turn awz files into whatever the popular readers are at that time. Then you just buy whoever wins the reader race, convert your existing books to that format, and continue onward.

Steve


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

gglass99 said:


> Here is my question, with the tough economic times and many companies going under, hypothetically, what would happen with the Kindle if Amazon hit hard times and folded. Has anyone else given any thought to this. I know there are various ways to get content to the Kindle, but it would certainly lose much of the best features. I just wanted to hear others thoughts on this. Thanks Jerry


I've been looking into ebook readers for a number of years. I never purchased any because the content simply wasn't there, and I felt it was risky to waste money on something that might not "last long". But those companies that were producing the ereaders were more into "gadgety" things than books, and I just never felt the commitment to books was there for the long haul.

Enter Amazon with the Kindle. Altho Amazon sells many things, it's most often thought of (at least in MY circles) as "the book place". The commitment to books was *already* there, and because of Amazon's presence in the book market, I felt publishers would eventually get on board. And...Amazon had a great deal of content _before_ it started selling the Kindle. To me, that was another statement of commitment to the product. Most of the other ereaders that came before did it the other way around: they put out the "ereader gadget", then promised "more content" if the ereader caught on.

I had more faith in Kindle and Amazon than I did on any previous ereader. Time will tell, of course, but I think my faith is well-placed.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> It's always the risk you take with buying a gadget that's mostly linked to a single company. Of course, if Apple folded, the same would be true of iPods/iTunes.


I don't quite see the connection there. If Apple went away tomorrow, I'd still have the iPod that I could put podcasts onto (they aren't DRM'ed), and all of the music files in my iTunes folder can be copied to CD and the DRM is automatically removed and then the songs can be put onto any music device I desire. The iPod/iTunes connection is a convenience, nothing more.

Whereas if Amazon went away and my Kindle broke, I'd be up a creek as far as purchased books.

Mike


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

It won't.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

durphy said:


> It won't.


That's what everyone said about ITT back in the day. It was going to take over the world and run everyone's lives. Now few have heard of it. 

And there's Enron, Freddie Mae, etc.

Mike


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

If Amazon folded tomorrow, all your existing content would still be readable.  There are thousands of e-books from other sources which are compatible with the Kindle.  You could not buy new books from Amazon and presumably Whispernet would go away.

It's not like the music services that require authentication each time you want to play music that you've downloaded.  Once you have the content on your Kindle, you can play it forever no matter what.

I have some personal experience with this general sort of issue.  The company I used to work for (call it "D") was bought out by another (call it "H") and the software product I was working on was discontinued by "H".  No problem for me, as the product's developers and source code had, in the meantime, been bought by yet another company "I" (which I now work for and is very stable), but we did not get ownership of D's product so when customers come to us asking for new licenses for the old product, we legally can't help them, and H won't issue licenses either (indeed, they have nobody who could do so if they wanted to.)

There are probably quite a few companies out there I'd be concerned about regarding long-term viability, but Amazon is not among them.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

You could still buy new ebooks from places like Fictionwise.com. Anyway if amazon went under they would probly sell things like there book and ebook divisions to somebody else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

ITT, isn't that that tech school I see advertised on TV?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ITT, isn't that that tech school I see advertised on TV?


ITT used to be International Telephone & Telegraph. ITT Technical Institute is a school which long long ago was spun off of International Telephone & Telegraph.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I know, I was joking...  I remember them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With the shelf life of most of my electronic devices (with the exception of the Sony ones, which I can't seem to kill), I don't think Amazon really has to live THAT long to outlive my Kindle....  I'm hoping for five years.  And I don't necessarily mean before it dies a natural death, but that I'm sure to sit on it or something by then.  

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

it seems that the devices that you least like last longer....gone through that before. (but it was a phone....wait it is a phone. I'm still stuck with it)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ROFLMAO - I get a titch touchy, I used to work at ITT Tech (started as a receptionist) and you would not believe the telephone calls we got for the original ITT. One lady demanded that we come to her house and fix her telephone which was made by the original ITT. She was quite adamant too. 

"What if Amazon falls on hard times?" I suspect we will continue to read on our Kindles, and if they fail, we will learn to hack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(Off topic, I know) I know somebody who's phone was 1 digit of from a pizza place.  People WOULD NOT believe they were not the pizza place.  Occasionally, they would just take the order to get the person off the phone.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Off topic, I know) I know somebody who's phone was 1 digit of from a pizza place. People WOULD NOT believe they were not the pizza place. Occasionally, they would just take the order to get the person off the phone.
> 
> Betsy


Hey that's almost like me but it's a local chicken place.

"What's yer special fer taday?"

take the order quote a price and say it will be ready in 20 min.

I don't think Amazon is going anywhere soon. If I get a years worth of reading out of my Kindle, it will have paid for it self several times over.

something better will come along...it always does.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Off topic, I know) I know somebody who's phone was 1 digit of from a pizza place. People WOULD NOT believe they were not the pizza place. Occasionally, they would just take the order to get the person off the phone.
> 
> Betsy


Our phone number is one digit off from the Bethel Inn and Country Club. We used to get tons of calls from people wanting to reserve rooms and tee times for the golf course. Then they got an 800 number and the calls stopped. Somedays, I sort of miss them.

Back to Amazon...I don't really see them falling on hard times, but if were to hit a bump, I suspect they'd scale back on lots of other things before they'd abandon the books. Books were there initial business, after all, and I think Bezos still considers the book operation the core business. They have plenty of other places to trim before books and the Kindle are targeted.

L


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

hmmm the only thing that bothers me if Amazon goes under, it might not happen soon but I would assume it will within my lifetime, is that what happens to my content when I can no longer purchase a Kindle to read them on.  Amazon doesn't allow you read its format on your computer, hence why I have a serious hate on for DRMed material.  However, I am not really worried because I guarantee that someone out there will figure out a way around Amazon's DRM so we can read our books on other E-readers if Amazon ever goes under (I hope).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am just concerned about V2 - and the cost.  My current kindle will pay for it's self fairly soon, but don't know if I am ready to go to V2 so quickly.  it can't get all that much better, but then other companies are trying to compete.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju said:


> I am just concerned about V2 - and the cost. My current kindle will pay for it's self fairly soon, but don't know if I am ready to go to V2 so quickly. it can't get all that much better, but then other companies are trying to compete.


Anju--

if V1 is working for you, why would you need to switch? As I tell my friends when they ask if they should upgrade (software, hardware, whatever). Is there something that you HAVE to do that you can't do with the current version? If not, don't upgrade yet....

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Lotus said:


> It's always possible other e-book sellers or publishers would continue selling Kindle files, but I suppose it's unlikely.


I think it would be extremely likely other companies would offer Kindle versions, why would they ignore a giant market of buyers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was searching the 'Net for something else and found this article from _Time _from July 08 that had a bit of info pertinent to this thread (the article may have been discussed on Kboards in July, but I wasn't here then)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1823955,00.html
_Warming to the Kindle _by Josh Quittner

"An Amazon exec told me last week that Kindle-ized books now account for 12% of all books sold in digital and print versions on the mega-site. That's up 100% in two months."

That was in JULY. Post Oprah and now that there are so many more books available on Kindle, I wonder what the percent is now? Good news for the Kindle and Kindlers! No wonder they want to sell internationally! Makes sense, expand the base as much as possible THEN work on resales....

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Off topic, I know) I know somebody who's phone was 1 digit of from a pizza place. People WOULD NOT believe they were not the pizza place. Occasionally, they would just take the order to get the person off the phone.
> 
> Betsy


Still off topic, but one time I started getting calls on my cell from people speaking Spanish and I had no idea what was going on. The first was at 8 am and around 10 about 5 people called, finally the fifth one spoke English and told me that a radio station advertised that a family needed house cleaning services and to call this number, which was my number, so either a friend was playing a costly prank, or the radio guys heard the number wrong or something. The next week at the same time, the calls came back.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Scathach said:


> hmmm the only thing that bothers me if Amazon goes under, it might not happen soon but I would assume it will within my lifetime, is that what happens to my content when I can no longer purchase a Kindle to read them on. Amazon doesn't allow you read its format on your computer, hence why I have a serious hate on for DRMed material. However, I am not really worried because I guarantee that someone out there will figure out a way around Amazon's DRM so we can read our books on other E-readers if Amazon ever goes under (I hope).


I dont think you need to worry about that. When there is a need people always come thru meaning that at some point somebody will come out with a program that breaks the DRM.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazon could provide software that allows us to read on our computers. I don't think it feels the need to. For anyone who ever used Microsoft Reader, you'll know that you had to register the software and your device with Microsoft. It was a royal PITA. However, it allowed Microsoft to keep its DRM while still allowing you to read on your choice of device. It's similar to how iPods are registered to iTunes, but it wasn't as simple to do. Amazon does have a responsibility to publishers and authors to maintain the DRM on books it has sold. Cracking the DRM will only lead to more high-profile arrests of those sharing books illegally, as we saw with music.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

The music companies gave up. It was on the news last week that they have dropped all current lawsuits, and wont be filing any more suits.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Amazon could provide software that allows us to read on our computers.


Granted that would be nice just in case you drop your Kindle and are waiting for a replacement. I know being stopped dead in the middle of a book would not make me a happy camper.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Dragoro said:


> The music companies gave up. It was on the news last week that they have dropped all current lawsuits, and wont be filing any more suits.


Yeah I read something about that a week ago too. I guess they finally found out that suing people had no real effect on piracy.

At least the movie industry is attempting at throwing the public a bone with including digital versions when you actually purchase a dvd (it was great to be able to watch Wall-e on my iphone while traveling to the in-laws). IT would be kinda a neat idea if you purchased a hardcopy of a book that you also get a digital copy as well. However that would definitely go against the reason for me getting a Kindle in the first place, I need less clutter not more lol.

I am sure one way or another, especially with ebook readers becoming more popular that if anything did happen to Amazon, they may be a huge thriving company now but you never know what might happen in the future, I am sure there will be some way to salvage our libraries. I still wish that Amazon allowed us to view our books on a computer though, just in case anything happens to my kindle... I would hate to have to be waiting on a replacement without a way to read the books that I have legally bought.


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragoro said:


> The music companies gave up. It was on the news last week that they have dropped all current lawsuits, and wont be filing any more suits.


Not quite. They have not dropped any lawsuits and have quite a few in the process of being filed.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Scathach said:


> At least the movie industry is attempting at throwing the public a bone with including digital versions when you actually purchase a dvd (it was great to be able to watch Wall-e on my iphone while traveling to the in-laws).


This is interesting. Where did you buy the DVD that you got the digital version, too? I'd love to know more about this.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

holmes4 said:


> Not quite. They have not dropped any lawsuits and have quite a few in the process of being filed.


I think your right, but they are changing how they are tackling the piracy issue. Part of an article I read on Engadget about it. Though who knows what will really happen lol:

"Now, with more than 35,000 lawsuits to its credit, the RIAA says it will finally end the legal assault against consumers that began back in 2003. The Recording Industry Association of America will instead, focus its anti-piracy efforts with ISPs. Under the new plan, the RIAA will contact ISPs when illegal uploading is detected. The ISP will then contact the customer with a notice that would ultimately be followed by a reduction or cessation of service. As you'd expect, the RIAA is not commenting on which ISPs they are in cahoots with. The RIAA also says that it won't require ISPs to reveal the identities of individuals but could, of course, go after individuals who are heavy uploaders or repeat offenders. For the moment though, it appears that single-mothers are in the clear."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> This is interesting. Where did you buy the DVD that you got the digital version, too? I'd love to know more about this.


Disney seems to be doing this; I saw it advertised recently. Great idea! I'm sure more will start doing it...

Betsy


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> This is interesting. Where did you buy the DVD that you got the digital version, too? I'd love to know more about this.


Oh I got the Wall-e movie at Borders, it came with a 3rd disc with a digital copy. I also received the new batman movie, and hellboy II that had digital copies. Really neato concept, now I don't have to "theoretically" rip the movies and pop em on my ipod.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Oh I got the Wall-e movie at Borders, it came with a 3rd disc with a digital copy. I also received the new batman movie, and hellboy II that had digital copies. Really neato concept, now I don't have to "theoretically" rip the movies and pop em on my ipod.


Edit: argh the modify and quote buttons too close together lol


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anju--
> 
> if V1 is working for you, why would you need to switch? As I tell my friends when they ask if they should upgrade (software, hardware, whatever). Is there something that you HAVE to do that you can't do with the current version? If not, don't upgrade yet....
> 
> Betsy


Oh I am completely happy with my V1 and cannot anticipate anything that would make it better. I plan on hanging on to it until it literally falls apart. I just hope changes are not made to the downloads where we will have to get V2 but cannot think that will happen.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The copy of the Dark Knight I just bought also includes the digital download.

You actually download the movie from iTunes. There is a separate disc in the package that you put in your computer to launch the download, then you have to enter a code that is also in the packaging.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jan,

We got a digital copy of Get Smart when we bought the movie. There was a little paper in it with the authorization code and instructions. After seeing this thread I just checked it and am downloading it thru itunes as I type. I hope more videos are offered this way.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't see Amazon falling on hard times in the very near future and I am sure I can purchase more books in the next couple of years to keep me busy reading for quite a long time... not to mention ebooks for free and from other sources. My only concern would be how to get it repaired if it died on me!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Oh I got the Wall-e movie at Borders, it came with a 3rd disc with a digital copy. I also received the new batman movie, and hellboy II that had digital copies. Really neato concept, now I don't have to "theoretically" rip the movies and pop em on my ipod.


Oh, very, very cool! Will keep my eyes open for those in the future. Our older son just got an iPod Touch. He wanted to buy movies from iTunes, but they are too pricey for him. He'll be thrilled to know we can get the digi copies of the movies, too.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well according to NPR this a.m., Amazon had_ *the best * _ holiday season _ever_.

So let's hope we keep it going


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> This is interesting. Where did you buy the DVD that you got the digital version, too? I'd love to know more about this.


I bought Dark Knight with the digital copy option. I have it on my computer and my flash drive. It offers to file sizes. The smaller one is very low rez and not pretty but you can see the whole movie. It may be good for tiny little ipod like screens.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think Kindle is the Next Big Thing. Companies are already scrambling to come up with their own version. I wouldn't be surprised if someone else comes with something similar to Whispernet. 

Off topic: Hello this is moviefone. Press 1 if you want to see....why don't you just tell me the movie you want to see?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

gglass99 said:


> I am very pleased to have received my Kindle from my wife for Christmas. I recently completed my MBA and now I have time to read the books I want to read and the Kindle is really addicting.
> 
> Here is my question, with the tough economic times and many companies going under, hypothetically, what would happen with the Kindle if Amazon hit hard times and folded. Has anyone else given any thought to this. I know there are various ways to get content to the Kindle, but it would certainly lose much of the best features. I just wanted to hear others thoughts on this. Thanks Jerry


Amazon going under?!? Ha!! It's more likely that our Country's entire economic structure would collapse first!! Ha-ha-ha!!

Oh, wait.........

-X-


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

But, in all seriousness, I expect amazon to be around a heck of a lot longer than my own bank (and I've got a lot more of my money and precious posessions at my bank than I do at amazon!).

amazon is good as gold, in my opinion, for at least the next decade, if not way, waaaaaay, longer. They are, in part to the Kindle, _making money_. And they are making _American money_. This ain't Wallfart we're dealing with!

-X-


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

You know what else Amazon could do, they could start charging for Whispernet, I don't think there's anythig that says they can't. That way if we chose not to pay for it there is no way we can get Kindlebooks from Amazon anymore.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

gglass99 said:


> Here is my question, with the tough economic times and many companies going under, hypothetically, what would happen with the Kindle if Amazon hit hard times and folded. Has anyone else given any thought to this.


While Amazon says it is doing well now, no company has a bona fide immunity from going under. Could it happen some day? Sure. Will it happen in the next few years? Probably not.

The question is: Do you want the fear of a possible corporate collapse at Amazon to mitigate your enjoyment of the Kindle today?

Any number of bad things could happen tomorrow and there are any number of fear mongers selling doom and gloom in various degrees. Amazon going under is just one of a very long list of things that could possibly go wrong someday.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Geemont said:


> While Amazon says it is doing well now, no company has a bona fide immunity from going under. Could it happen some day? Sure. Will it happen in the next few years? Probably not.
> 
> The question is: Do you want the fear of a possible corporate collapse at Amazon to mitigate your enjoyment of the Kindle today?
> 
> Any number of bad things could happen tomorrow and there are any number of fear mongers selling doom and gloom in various degrees. Amazon going under is just one of a very long list of things that could possibly go wrong someday.


Nice post, thanks.

Marci


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

It probably won't, but it could happen that Amazon goes under. But I can read the books I've already purchased and I'll keep copies of my books on my computer. 

Right now I have a whole bunch of audio books from Audible.com on an old Ipod that I can't transfer to my newer Ipod because I no longer have an Audible account. I just plan to enjoy whatever electronics I have and move on when necessary.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> You know what else Amazon could do, they could start charging for Whispernet, I don't think there's anythig that says they can't. That way if we chose not to pay for it there is no way we can get Kindlebooks from Amazon anymore.


You can still download books using the USB cord that comes with the Kindle. Whispernet is a great option and I do enjoy using it but I could Kindle easily enough without Whispernet.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazon's customer support is so fantastic; I doubt that they are going anywhere anytime soon.  Nothing travels faster than the word of mouth...it can help you or hurt you; in Amazon's case it's a plus.  Good customer service goes a LONG way in these tough times.  Some companies cut their nose to spite their face, so to speak.  Companies can not afford to be "snarky" anymore; it's too competative out there. For that very reason alone; I think we are OK.
  
I suppose it is a chance we all have to take...I will be grateful for however long it lasts; which I hope will be a long long time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A bit off topic, but about customer service.  I heard a rumor that Dell is going to be charging an additional monthly fee if you want to have access to an english speaking customer service representative.  Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You know, even if amazon did go away, it's more likely than not that their Kindle technology would be bought by another company.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> You can still download books using the USB cord that comes with the Kindle. Whispernet is a great option and I do enjoy using it but I could Kindle easily enough without Whispernet.


Do you get a Kindle formatted file that you can put on your Kindle through USB? I didn't think they did that cause couldn't you share it then?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Do you get a Kindle formatted file that you can put on your Kindle through USB? I didn't think they did that cause couldn't you share it then?


Assuming you are talking about Amazon: you can transfer files that you legally own (ie, bought through Amazon and assigned to your Kindle) with the USB cable. No problem at all. But if you tried to give that file to someone else to copy onto their Kindle, it wouldn't open. They'd get an error message.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I heard a rumor that Dell is going to be charging an additional monthly fee if you want to have access to an english speaking customer service representative.


drenee: Now I've heard it all...what is this world coming to? I have no problem with us being a melting pot; but for God sakes, learn the language!! My grandparents (all 4) did and they didn't have nearly the resources and free opportunities available as others do today. Sorry if I offend anyone; but if I moved to France you bet your sweet "A" that I would learn French.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> Do you get a Kindle formatted file that you can put on your Kindle through USB? I didn't think they did that cause couldn't you share it then?


I have never shared a book through the Kindle. I am a one Kindle household. My understanding is that you can register 6 Kindles to one account. Anything purchased on that one account can be shared by any number of the 6 Kindles registered to that account.

It does not matter if you download the book using Whispernet or the USB cable.

Magazines and Newspapers are a different story. Magazines and Newspapers can only be accessed by one Kindle period. I do not know if you can download a newspaper or a magazine using the USB cable or if they can only be accessed by Whispernet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have never shared a book through the Kindle. I am a one Kindle household. My understanding is that you can register 6 Kindles to one account. Anything purchased on that one account can be shared by any number of the 6 Kindles registered to that account.
> 
> It does not matter if you download the book using Whispernet or the USB cable.
> 
> Magazines and Newspapers are a different story. Magazines and Newspapers can only be accessed by one Kindle period. I do not know if you can download a newspaper or a magazine using the USB cable or if they can only be accessed by Whispernet.


Hi Prof,

All of these issues are addressed in the FAQ and on the tips and tricks forum. If you have question, check there first, or ask the question there.

And to answer your question quickly, newspapers and magazines can be downloaded via the USB, but only to the Kindle that has the subscription.

L


----------

